# DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT?



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

Dealer inventories show a "Komfort" 2.0T Passat with an MSRP almost $3K more than the regular model. I see a wider tire and a 6-disc player on the Komfort; are there any other features to justify the big price difference? 
Does the Komfort replace the Wolfsburg Edition?


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT? (melech)*

The VW.com got updated. Go to Build a Passat page, and click on "compare" and it will give you all the features.


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT? (mico)*

Ok, thanks. I'll try VW.com. Didn't know it had been updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT? (melech)*

Komfort has the premium audio, sat radio, 6CD changer, sunroof, two sunvisors per side, leather wheel with steering wheel mounted buttons, and 17'' wheels.


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT? ([email protected])*

Right, so to get the sun roof, I have to upgrade to the Komfort", which has an MSRP of $28K. That makes it $2,000 MORE than the 6 cylinder Accord.
I think this could be yet another marketing blunder by VW. There are lots of people (myself included) who can no longer afford the VR-6 Passat, but might consider a turbo with the same amenities (except leather)--but not at $28K. Not when a 6 cylinder Accord can be had for $26,000 list. 
So, when my wife's VR-6 lease is up we may have to consider the classic Honda vs. Accord trade-off: reliability and dealer service against VW's ride.


----------



## m_parallel (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT? (melech)*

Get an Altima: no trade-off.


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT? (sethgood)*

'An Altima might very well be an acceptable alternative, although if I recall correctly, most people on Vortex were not impressed by the car, except for its engine power. The point, however, is we are now discussing/looking at alternatives to the Passat because of the way VW is packaging the 2.0T options. If others are doing t he same, this suggests a marketing mistake for VW


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KOMFORT AND REGULAR PASSAT? (melech)*

BTW. the 11/1 NYTimes has a very favorable review of the 2008 Accord, both 4-cyl. and 6-cyl. Its pricing seems lower than Passat at each level, although the article does not compare the two.


----------

